# Game 43 - LA Clippers vs New Jersey Nets - Thursday, January 25, 2007 10:30



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets try to rebound off 2 tough loses.

Sadly:

Nets' record when Petey does their game threads: 9-4!

-Petey


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nets by double digits


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> Nets by double digits




nets by double digits ummm yea maybe with 40 seconds left in the game!!!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

ill be happy with at least 1 win from this west coast trip..


----------



## latino61992 (Nov 7, 2005)

this is gonna be a hard win cause we r comeing out os 2 straight losses and we suck when he have 2 games in a row.


----------



## NETSFAN3526 (Mar 8, 2006)

this one is on NAT TV its on TNT


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone know Nets record on the 2nd of back to backs on westcoast trips? (can't be very good)


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hoping for Petey's 10! :yay:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

win this game.. and we will beat AI + MELO.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

On National tv, just lost 2 close games, i expect a great game from kidd, he will get us the W.


----------



## RJ24VC15 (Nov 25, 2006)

National TV game, with the 2 most disapointing teams in the league.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

RJ24VC15 said:


> National TV game, with the 2 most disapointing teams in the league.


pretty much. gay.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

the nets better not disappoint us and be embarassed on national tv...


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

SetShotWilly said:


> Anyone know Nets record on the 2nd of back to backs on westcoast trips? (can't be very good)


i counted it on the nets schedule. on back to back games we are

3 wins- 6 losses

our most recent win in a back to back was the comeback win against orlando. we held dwight to ONE point!

our most recent loss in b2b was against cleveland. 
lost 91-96


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

im soo pissed.. in australia its suppose to be shown on fox sports after the mavs vs bulls game.. but they are cancelin it to play soccer!!! soccer!!! OMFG!


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

im so pumped! i hav a feeling we'll win this one. were on nat tv, and i think carter's gonna respond to that. well thats what im praying:gopray:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets have the red uni's everyone loves...same starting 5 as in previous games (with Adams).


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Clips win the tip...Sam I am at the key. to mobley...to Sam...to brand posting up Collins to Sam shoots the 17 footer...hits.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd passes to VC...to kidd to Adams...Adams hits the 17 footer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Clippers come away with the tip, and Cassell drains the baseline jumper.

Adams hits a bucket to start the Nets off.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley off the screen, misses...Kidd pushing to VC..VC pulls up, hits the long jumper. 4-2 Nets.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

carters out for revenge!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

other end, Brand hits the fade over Moore.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd drives hits a nice pass to Adams, who hits the acrobatic layup...6-4 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kaman wasting time at the top...goes at Moore, hits the one handed shot...6-6 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Adams in the post...passes to Collins...throws something ugly up and misses..other end, Brand takes a shot over Collins misses...Kidd to VC...reach in foul by Clips (Ross)


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC to Moore on the wing...Moore takes the 19 footer, hits!

8-6 Nets.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

more with his newfound jumper


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley drives on Adams, hits off the backboard....8-8.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to Adams in the post...backing Sam I am...passes to Collins, Collins can't convert but going to the line. Looks like the NEts are going at Sam right now.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

hassan looks more agressive today. hes looking for a shot


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Collins hits both FT's!! second one off the bank.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

The Bank Is Open


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cassell is on fire


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sam drives on Kidd...knocks down the 15 footer.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC trying to get it to Adams, Adams shoves down Sam...*or a flop*


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

it sounds like the bleachers are empty


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley on Adams, hits the fade from 8 feet. 12-10 Clips.

VC drives, misses the running hook.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go .. Nets


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sam at the top of the key...knocks down the 3pt shot. Nets timeout, 15-10 Clips.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

cassel for three


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Cassell is playing so good


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

im rootin for the nets this time clippers are one of my most hated teams and for the warriors to make the playoffs slipper have to lose...hopefully the nets kick thier ***!


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

man we better win this game. im gonna rip my hair out if we dont. 

crank it up nets!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we are really in trouble tonight...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ronna_meade21 , thank you, after beating us yesterday..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter can't go to the ASG, that's so sad .. 

damn.. what a bad luck to the NJ Nets these days?


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

VC circus shot


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to VC, who hits the long 20 footer. 15-12 Clips. Brand to Kaman with Moore on him...Kidd tries to double, Kaman with the drop step...misses

other end, VC with an awkward layup...hits it. 15-14.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

carter getting agressive. good signs so far


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow @ that Vince move


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand misses the 17 footer on the baseline...Kaman rebound, fouled by Moore.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vc....


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

chris kaman is damn huge...


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

hassan with a bad decision, allowing a clip jumper


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kaman makes both. VC takes the 20 footer...hits. 17-16 Clips.

Nets leave Brand open...takes the long jumper...19-16 

other end...VC gets doubled...going around the horn...Nets passing...Adams takes the jumper....misses. other end, Nets get called for a foul...Moore's 2nd. Nachbar coming in for Adams.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC is hot.. he is angry


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets called for another foul...Frank looking upset. collins called for the foul...side out Clips.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brand looking good out there


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

man i miss those silver nets jerseys. so much more original than these jerseys.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hassan need to shoot that bad, because no time


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand driving on Collins...gets the foul call...Collins 2nd foul. Cliff coming in...crowd SUCKS TONIGHT!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop fouling...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

24 second violation?

Refs talking it over...shot clock violation on the Clips. Cliff at the wing...to VC, VC to Nachbar, to Kidd...kidd drives to Cliff...hits the baby hook.

19-18


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley shakes VC loose, hits the jumper...VC attacking, tries to split the double team, gets fouled...going to the line.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC makes 1 of 2. Marcus is in the game....Marcus with the nice defense on Sam...Nets going the other way...VC gets stripped...going the other way. Kaman with the reverse...misses...MWill to Nachbar, misses the open 3.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

the other way, Kaman steps out of bounds...timeout.

Clips 21-19.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

all_NJ3 said:


> man i miss those silver nets jerseys. so much more original than these jerseys.


yeah same..the silver ones were way better


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki can't hit the 3.. so sad


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 29, 2005)

all_NJ3 said:


> man i miss those silver nets jerseys. so much more original than these jerseys.


I love them too!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

welcome here, ronna_meade21.

just be another Nets fan.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

ronna_meade21 said:


> yeah same..the silver ones were way better


those jerseys like represented the nets' 2 runs to the nba finals. the kenyon martin era. good times


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Silver jersey? that's gray jersey !


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

jarkid said:


> welcome here, ronna_meade21.
> 
> just be another Nets fan.


I am a nets fan for today


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC gets double...bad pass...Tim Thomas steals the ball...gets fouled by VC on the break.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

silver / gray, same thing. lol


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter got double team...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

stupid mobley


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Timmy makes both FT's. MWill to Nachbar at the wing...to VC on the post...backing down Livingston, to MWill who misses the 3pt shot...Moore fighting for it...out on Nets.

Nachbar is denied by Brand...the other end, Mobley hits the nice layup. 25-19 Clips. MWill to Cliff off the pick, hits. 

25-21.

VC gets called for the foul off the ball, Mobley to the line...VC's 2nd.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need marcus willimams to be our go to man..


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

When Carter gets doubled,guys can't get in passing lanes.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Livingston and Maggette on the floor for the Clips. Mobley makes both FT's. 

MWILL! with the nice dribble drive and floater. 

other end, Nets called for the foul.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow at Marcus, nice move


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

mobley with a circus shot!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Boone on the floor now as well with House. Mobley drives on House...hangs, hits the fade from 5 feet. 31-23 Clips.

Nachbar in the post, gets in a lane, gets fouled, going to the line.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

livingston vs williams


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Boki hits 1 of 2 from the line...Shaun at the top of the key...to Mobley...gets into the lane on House...misses the shot...scramble...side out...jump ball with 2 tense of a second left. end of the 1st.

Clips- 31, Nets- 24.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

24:31.. 

sad.. without RJ, Krstic... we have to find a way to win


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

down by 7 at the end of the 1st...i have a feeling the nets will dominate the 2nd quater


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

hahah good point by marv and steve kerr. rather than get the lead, we should fall behind so we become a come from behind team. that would make it easier to accept the loss. haha


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Well Nets have been winning the 1st quarter the last two games and we saw how that worked out. Maybe this will be better


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus brings the ball up...to Nachbar...to Cliff in the post, takes the one handed shot...misses...off of Nachbar..Clips ball...

TT gets free on the baseline drive...dunks the ball.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

They should let Marcus and VC play 2-on-2 against Maggette and Livingston to decide on the trade.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus makes 1 of 2. Mobley to Corey to Thomas...AIRBALL.

Nets ball.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Corey drives on Boki...shoulder into Boki....Boone blocks but CM called for the foul.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

nice pass...Shaun gets free for the dunk...Nets timeout.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

down 10! the nets always have their inevitable scoring droughts for like 5 minutes.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hard to win..


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

Why does Frank go with a Marcus-House back court? I don't get it. Put Adams in with Marcus.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Defense is terrible. Bad body language. Clippers are full of energy.

I smell a butt whoppin. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is not gonna foul out. frank should really be man enough to play players in foul trouble. i've seen other coaches do it all the time.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bella 15 hopes you are right


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Boki misses the 3...Clips ball...

Mobley in the post...House gets called for the foul.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this is our great bench.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Thomas hits a high jumper in the post...nice pass to Boone from Marcus...37-27.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kaman in the post with Boone...travels...Nets ball.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince is not gonna foul out. frank should really be man enough to play players in foul trouble. i've seen other coaches do it all the time.


Other players need to step.

Damn, Frank is damned if he plays the bench damned if he doesn't.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus throws the lob to Moore...mishandles...

other end, Thomas drains a 3...40-27 Clips.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus drives...hits over Kaman...to the line for 1.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Williams is a good boy.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus hits the and1...Maggette driving...gets called for the foul...VC's 3rd i think...VC gets T'ed up as well.


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

Hahaha.. I can't belive Frank has stuck with a House-Marcus backcourt. Then he puts in Carter to play SF guarding Maggette who is good at drawing fouls. Frank is being retarded.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

meggette and mobley... plays better than vc tonight


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Maggette misses the T but makes the FT. House airball...Clips miss a shot...Kidd in the post...hits the fade...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kaman grabs the board over 3 Nets...hits and fouled...to the line...

46-32 Clips.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Trade Vince to the Clippers


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

TT throws a baseball pass, Marcus picks it off...drives, misses the layup..


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Man we gonna get killed without Vince, they are just killing us, we can't stop a fly right now.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

house sucks so bad


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

OOOH Shaun with a nice spin!!! but misses the layup...

other end, Moore with the slam!! and a lot of yelling...and t'ed up lol.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC you are better than that


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

So now you aren't allowed to yell?

Whatever.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wtf is with vince and foul trouble. like are you kidding me?


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

moore does his signiture scream. gets t'd up?!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn... why technical..


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

dont u get that the nba has something against the nets


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I've never seen a player get a technichal called on him for going Tarzan. What is that about?


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

How is it taunting when you're down by like 14?

He was just trying to light a fire under his teammates.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I hate the refs


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

refs, u are better than that


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> wtf is with vince and foul trouble. like are you kidding me?


It's bull**** fouls man. Like most refs wouldn't even calls these fouls regularly. You watching the game fruitcake? These refs are blowing the whistle NON STOP :no:


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Maggette knocks down the T...nice de by Williams...Shaun hits the fade off the spin though...Kidd to Cliff to Marcus...Kaman fouls him...Kaman's 3rd.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

yuck, man...


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

AJC NYC said:


> I hate the refs


..


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

maybe we'll get the magical 18 under and comeback...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cliff to Moore...off of Moore...Clips ball.

Clips miss...Nets running the break, Kidd to Marcus to Moore to MWill...hits the baby shot...

other end, Brand misses the fade...NEts ball

Marcus to Kidd to House...shot rattles out...


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

i cant deal with house's inconsistancy


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd with a beauty of a fake...hits the finger roll...Sam to Thomas...takes the 3 but misses...Kidd fouled on the loose ball


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

cant frank play wright instead of house, wont hurt NEts on offense and definitely will help defense


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd in the post...takes the fade, misses...off of the Nets.

49-38 Clips


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> cant frank play wright instead of house, wont hurt NEts on offense and definitely will help defense


With Carter on the bench do you really want Wright in there? I rather hope House heats up.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mwill can't grab a easy rebound


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

wright drives to the basket strong too. it takes eddie so long to catch fire. but hes the best player on the floor when he does catch fire though.


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

At halftime Frank should find 5 midgets and start them in the 3rd quarter. Small ball mania!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stern let Arenas play in the all-star game in stead of VC...

and he wants Nets out of playoffs.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Marcus Williams tring to impress friends and relatives?

Hate when the PG takes the most shots. Getting Marbury flashbacks.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

all_NJ3 said:


> i cant deal with house's inconsistency


inconsistency? he's been consistently bad all season, with exception of that Orlando game (he shot 6-15 in that game anyway) I cant remember one game where he was good


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cassell drives...hits the backboard...Nets ball.

House drives, throws the ball away...Maggette on the other end, spins...hits the shot.

51-38 Clips.

Kidd to Cliff, misses the open shot...Cassell shoots over House...Cassell misses...House misses a shot on the other end.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Almost at 18


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

dfunk15 said:


> inconsistency? he's been consistently bad all season, with exception of that Orlando game (he shot 6-15 in that game anyway) I cant remember one game where he was good


i was at that orlando game. thoughts of that game still linger in my mind. he went ballistic


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Zero confidence now.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

This team is much better with Vince on the bench. Why am I still watching this game is the real question


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

im going to sleep. i hope i wake up with some good news from this game. 
lets go nets!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the nets... only jesus can save them


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

balla keep watch this game, we need you.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

so frank u gonna keep vince on the bench if he gets another quick foul and were down 20+??


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

arhie said:


> Man we gonna get killed without Vince, they are just killing us, we can't stop a fly right now.


Yap.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i am going to sleep... i am sorry
no confidence, no heart, no passion... live in national tv...
waste of time to watch this game....
i only hold on to faith now hopefully the nets could pull a win...
is there anyway to watching this game online with a live streaming???


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol... i think i find out why we losing... everytime my sister goes on the comp we start losing... from now on.... she aint going anywhere near the comp!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

jarkid said:


> balla keep watch this game, we need you.


What could you possibly need me for?


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

alright, let's leave cliffy and house on the bench for a while. keep looking for something that works tonight.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

id rather be down 10 with vince with 5 fouls than down 17 vince with 3!!


----------



## NOMAM (Dec 2, 2005)

I want more small ball Frank... you hear me? More!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> i am going to sleep... i am sorry
> no confidence, no heart, no passion... live in national tv...
> waste of time to watch this game....
> i only hold on to faith now hopefully the nets could pull a win...
> is there anyway to watching this game online with a live streaming???


Yes. On TVU Player


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

link plz ^


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Balla 15 said:


> This team is much better with Vince on the bench. Why am I still watching this game is the real question


they just found a rhythm in that Kings game, it miraculously happened that night. This is what this team would look like w/out Vince on most of the nights


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Said it a million times this is why we have no hope in hell!! in the playoffs u think the refs would take wade or bron out of game!!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

I hate David Stern


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> they just found a rhythm in that Kings game, it miraculously happened that night. This is what this team would look like w/out Vince on most of the nights



well we do still have RJ and nenad next year anyway!!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

squaleca said:


> well we do still have RJ and nenad next year anyway!!


hey we have RJ in about six weeks or less


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> link plz ^


You need to go to download.com and download TVU then go find the channel called O-TSN Sports, click on it and let it load and you can watch the game online


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Frank still let House shoot... damn... he is killing our team..

fire lawrence..


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

They just ripped the Nets a new one on TNT, they're right though they Nets seem to be playing with no energy, I have no idea why Frank didn't pull House earlier, Hope they can turn it around in the 2nd half


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

dfunk15 said:


> they just found a rhythm in that Kings game, it miraculously happened that night. This is what this team would look like w/out Vince on most of the nights


What, are you kidding me man? Vince doesn't run and when he's on the bench the team is allowed to run, play motion offense and they can score easily.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

squaleca said:


> well we do still have RJ and nenad next year anyway!!


yeah, I know. Thats why i said *this team*, the one w/out Nenad and RJ was supposedly playing much better w/out Vince after that Kings game


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't you guys remember House praising Frank for giving him chances despite him missing a lot of shots to start the game (after the Orlando game)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

They just got out of a track meet with the Warriors last night. This really isn't a big surprise when you think about it.

I should've seen it coming, but I so want them to win I think I had blinders on.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

balla15 because we need some guys here to chat with... or that would be boring..

and you have no.15 with your name, are you vince carter's fan?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

We need Vince to get hot, we need Boki to hit back to back 3's we need House to go unconcious, we need Mikki to yell more, and we need Marcus to channel Pistol Pete. But I think the Nets will probably just lay down, back to backs are too much.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

jarkid said:


> balla15 because we need some guys here to chat with... or that would be boring..
> 
> and you have no.15 with your name, are you vince carter's fan?


Maaaaaaaaybe...btw where's Petey, ghoti, HB etc..?


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Geez... no mods at all here. I guess they figure everyone is too down to insult each other.

Takes an ol fashion butt whoppin to get us to bond in out misery. lol


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

start of the 3rd. Vince will probably get called for his 4th for a play he'll 5 feet away from


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets.... "you can do it!!!"


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need RJ and Krstic... this team is pathetic


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

whos doing the pbp


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Do you think Kidd's left hand is his "pimp" hand?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I gotta be the only guy left right?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets/


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

perhaps the nets should have the scoreboard set 18-0 to begin every game. That deficit seems to be quite effective in motivating them to play better basketball.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

you are not alone, jerkstone.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey dfunk do you post on realgm?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

dfunk and balla have 15 as their number


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> perhaps the nets should have the scoreboard set 18-0 to begin every game. That deficit seems to be quite effective in motivating them to play better basketball.


We might actually have better win %'s being down 18, than by double digit leads


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nets only can run back from 18 deficit, but don't give them a 18 points lead


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Collins lol


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Ross for 2
Collins no good,
Brand for 2
Carter is fouled by Brand


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

3 second violation, Nets ball
VC and 1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince carter trys to play hard


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince misses the free throw,
53-66
Kaman fouled by Moore


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

collins should not shoot anymore


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

At least I can pad my post LOL
Cassel misses from 3
side out, Net ball
Boki inbounds to VC
Collins off the glass for 2 and to the line
55-66


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

jarkid said:


> collins should not shoot anymore


makes the free throw OMG
Collins with the hot hand!!!
Def 3 second on Nets
56-67


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Moore and Collins please grab a rebound, please


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Clipp miss, Clips rebound
COLLINS draws offensive foul!!
Vince at the line...


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Balla 15 said:


> Hey dfunk do you post on realgm?


sometimes, under "hisairness". I think you can find like 2 posts in the last month


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is scoring about a point a minute today.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

wtf is up with not hittin ure free throws... its the one of the most simple shot in the whole ****in world!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince is 1/2
10 point game
Cassel is fouled by Kidd.
Cassel 2/2 ft's
57-68


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

please win them


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince through traffic 9-11 21 pts
Ross for 2
59-71


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man if they could just get some stops. Vince is playing like a mad man out there


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd for 3


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kidd For Three!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cut this down to 5 or 6 by the end of the quarter and we should be good.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

dfunk15 said:


> sometimes, under "hisairness". I think you can find like 2 posts in the last month


Ohh thought you were someone else


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd w/a triple
Maggette fouled by Nachbar.
62-72
Carter flips it up, no good
Ross misses, livingston side out.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

the only times Vince missed today he was fouled, the guy is still not getting calls


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Okay we need to activate Boki's 3 pointers, and follow with House, and make sure Mikki gets touches in the fourth. Also drawing 2 or 3 fouls on Cassel wouldn't hurt.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Balla 15 said:


> Maaaaaaaaybe...btw where's Petey, ghoti, HB etc..?


I don't know threesome??


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow that was definitely a foul, Vince gets no respect :no:


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

its times like this where we could of used nenad and rj ><


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Where's Petey? Out on a date


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

If the Nets can just hold serve for the 3rd, we might get the lead in the 4th. go nets...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent screen by Moore

Refs arent calling fair, that was a charge


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I am telepathic


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bostjan Nachbar for 3!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter should play like this all season, then he will 100% be the starter right now..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

lol Vince pissed Cliffy didnt get that pass


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boki for 3
Brand is 1/2 from the line
Nets tunover, Thomas loses the ball, Clips control
Mags draws the foul on Kidd..2/2
10 point game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter don't turn over again.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Maggette hits both fts
bak to a 10 point lead - clippers lead


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sigh* Cliffy again


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Netted said:


> Geez... no mods at all here. I guess they figure everyone is too down to insult each other.
> 
> Takes an ol fashion butt whoppin to get us to bond in out misery. lol


Haha, no, some of the mods are high school students, and others work early. I been beat the 2 games that I saw Mo was doing the PBP, so I asked him to do it for the 1st quarter... thinking I would be able to, just can't.

I'm typing this half asleep.

Sorry.

Plus I figure most would be insulting mjm1, and that's ok according to board guidelines now. j/k.

-Petey


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh my EVERYTHING is a friggin foul yet Vince never gets a call


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

cliffy loses it
livingston with the layup
vc with the 3 from kidd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please get up!!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Another turnover
Livingston lays it up
Vince for 3 way way fadeaway, Vince is hurt, maybe an ankle roll


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

****


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince seems ok...


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nooo


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn.. VC .. what's wrong with your ankle


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

How is that not a foul on Mags?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince looks like he's chewin nails.


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

HEart.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ouch...WTF where was the foul!?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter looks OK,I guess...

He usually takes more time to get up after his flops.



EDIT: Carter sucking it up.

We need you.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vince only real miss tonight


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter for 3???
Mags for 2
Snackbar for 2


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

11 points deficit


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Great quarter. Vince is tough. Nice.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

this game's still winnable considering vince is on fire right now


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come nets!!!! at least beat 1 western team... i have a think we have no chance of beatin utah and the nuggs.. soo atleast beat the clippers!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

11 points down... its possible...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah we need Vince to have some Vengence dunks. We don't have a shooter hot tho'


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC never gets a call


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kidd also seems to be shootin well.. 4-6


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the most outrages thing is the fouls! ****in refs! clippers 27 freethrows..! to 13 nets... WTF!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol on that last play marcus didnt even look at 1 teammate, lucky he got a call


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Mags called for steps
MW for 2!!
MM with the board
MW draws the foul 
7 point game


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

marcus hits both fts down 7


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

the Bar is open


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Interior defense, piss poor. Man its annoying


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Caiman is killin us


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Mags fouls
Turnover Carter
Thomas for 3
11 pt


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

kaman with the tip in
Bostjan Nachbar made the 3
Chris Kaman with the Layup 
tt with the 3 
vc with the 3
net down 8


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter's 3 is good
8 point game


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is playing like t-mac tonight


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

maggete has been whining all night, T up that dope


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

MWill with the steal, hacked by Mags.
cut it to 6 points?
stay tuned


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we have to win... thank you. Marcus.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought Sam Cassel should've otten a T earlier...


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

carter shootin 11-15... carter steppin up.. we need someone else to step up!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

i hate maggete I dont want that s hit on our team or Livingston


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

at least we have to beat them by a buzzer


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus is willing to step up...he's very coldblooded when the game is winding down.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

AJC NYC yes/


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

yeah so the NEts better not trade VC and mwill for liv and CMag.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mogriffjr, yes, Marcus is a cold-blooded Net, only he can kill the enemy by his own.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus hits two FT's...88-82


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Thomas misses an open 3...M Will to VC..VC to Nachbar...hits!! Nets down 4.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cassell to Mobley off the screen, hits the jumper...Nets down 6.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

good job Marcus, eat your free throws..
Boki cut it to 4
Mobly for 2
6 point game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus Williams you idiot


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Williams takes a long 3...ill advised...bad shot as it's an airball...Clips come back the other end...a foul is called.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

marcus marcus marcus


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

time to get marcus out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Get Marcus out, and what the heck was that crap Collins, man this guy is useless on the offensive end


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cassell misses off of fade...Kidd back in to Collins..WTF? misses a lot...Cassell on the other end, spins...hits and Nets down 8...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

_*scratching my head*_


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki playing excellent ball


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

collins is just laughable


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Nachbar is a genius


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd with an extremely smart move


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Marcus to Nachbar for 3...hits!...Nets down 5.

Mobley to Thomas in the post...fades...misses...Kidd rebound...Kidd running...drives on Brand...hits! Nets down 3 now.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

3 point game!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nachbar with the strong rebound on the other end...Kidd pushes...passes to Nachbar, fakes...gets fouled...timeout.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd is also a genius.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Frank please note what Boki is doing. Playing D, hitting big baskets, grabbing rebounds. Meanwhile Jason Collins is just making a fool of himself on the offensive end


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

man we really have a problem with turnovers huh. i think we would have a lot more wins if we could cut down a few careless ones a game. anyways, great comeback so far lets finish it up strong


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

i kind of like that boki will go get that rebound, no matter who's in the way- he's done it twice to teammates this game.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason Collins lives in slow motion


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

3 point game...And the Clippers are at the FOUL LIMIT.

DRIVE DRIVE AND DRIVE SOME MORE.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd should kill them by his own


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

N-e-t-s New Jersey's Best


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

come on DRIVE TO THE BASKET
they are over the limit


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason Collins is so slow, that his daily bowl of Captain Crunch is always soggy.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

come on DRIVE TO THE BASKET
they are over the limit


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vc at the line, pls make both


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i tell you we have to blow them out


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand with his 5th...VC to the line...VC makes 1 of 2 FT's...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DEFENSE!!! Brand with 5 fouls nice
!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

VC to the line. Brand has 5 fouls
VC 1/2 at the line
2 point game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

yse, listen to the AJC NYC, everyone just drive to the hoop


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Carter is such a horrible player...needs to be traded immediately!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll give credit to Collis on that Vince baket, he boxed Brand out


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand hits over Collins...Nets down 4.

VC drives...hits the floater...Nets down 2 again...he's HOT!

Brand on the iso...tries to hit over Collins...foul is called.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Brand over Collins
Vince with a floater
Collins fouls Brand
Vince has 30!!


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't want to say I told you so, but in the thread about VC not making the All-Star game, I said he would start playing great tonight.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it, just draw the foul on the damn Elton Brand, we have to win.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Brand 2/2 at the line
92-96


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand makes both FT's. VC at the top of the key...drives at brand...hits!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh yeah, trade Vince


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

get marcus out. put boone in.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mobley shoots the 3...too long but Mobley keeps it alive. Brand in the post...isolation to Maggette...takes the jumper, misses MWill with the rebound...Kidd spins...runs around the court...passes to VC to Kidd to Nachbar...bad shot...Shaun goes at the rim...gets fouled.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

boki got retarded on that shot


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Shaun makes 1 of 2. 97-94 Clips.

Kidd to VC. pick and roll...VC attacks, throws up the shot, fouled by Livingston...going to the line.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When Vince has the ball, he makes things happen

Man missing free throws is bad tho


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bad shot by boki


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

make you FT Vince


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vince kissin the ball?

VC makes 1 of 2 FT's. 97-95 Clips.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Livingston draws the foul
1/2
Carter gets a call!
1/2
2 point game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus should not be in the game AT ALL


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vc is still struggling frmo the line


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter gets the CALL!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Brand in the post...kncoed away!!! Nets ball...MWill to VC...pick and roll...drives at Brand...brand's 6th?? no it's Mobley...VC to the line. down 2.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

come on DRIVE TO THE BASKET
they are over the limit


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Eat your free throws Vincent


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

yes.. finally we got the love


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, vince still didnt get the call


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

good game right now.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Please Vince makes these, PLEASE! ray:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm praying for you guys to win this. The heart breaking losses you guys have had this is you guys night. Win this so it can help us Warriors fans in playoff hopes. But anyway when this one I'm hoping for nets to pull this off. They play so hard.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Make the freakin FTs Vince...You're having too good of a game for it to be ruined by FTs.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Very exsiting game!!! Go Nets!!!! Kick the Clippers ***


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

just drive the B-Marcus-Williams to the hoop


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

This is gonna be a little helter skelter, it's anyone's game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WHATTT Collins is shooting, and he makes it amazing!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

well collins to the line actually...

makes BOTH!! WOW!! TIED GAME!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Collins at the line??
2/2!!!
Collins is unconcious!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

because the warriors want clipper get out of them, so they can hit the playoff seed ...lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bokiiiii


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

mAGGETT HAS AN OPEN SHOT...Kidd has it but loses it...CLips have it agian...

Shaun driving...spins...shoots, misses. Kidd with the ball...pick and roll with VC...Kidd to Nachbar...

HITS!!! A 3! NETS UP 3!


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

looks like all those free throws he does in the gym is working.. see pratice make perfect!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

The Bakery is closed for Maggette!!

BOKI FOR 3333


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nachbar with a dagger


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Good three pointer!!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

boki For 3!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Maggette drives...gets fouled by Kidd...to the line.

he makes both.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki for 3


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Nachbar You Gun!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd drives to the hoop...gets hacked...kidd to the line.

Ross called for the foul.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

is it me, or did Jason Kidd change his freethrow form?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man this team and this freaking close games lol not good for the heart at all


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kidd fouled he will hit these!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, Vicne boxed out 2 clippers on that Kidd drive


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Defense!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

kidd splits free throws :S


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd is fouled 1/2


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i tell you , we have to win this game, is that right? *AJC NYC* ?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd makes 1 of 2 FT's...Thorn shaking his head lol. 1:05 left in the game.

Brand with the ball...Cassell in the post...VC with a nice play...Nachbar rejected!!!

Cassell takes the 3....misses!!! off of Maggette!! Nets ball!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whew! Nets get the ball back. Boki looked like he was fouled


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

how in the world is Jason Collins only Net that can make his free throws? Jesus


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn, only lead by 2. defense


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

yes, I said helter skelter


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

come on nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> is it me, or did Jason Kidd change his freethrow form?


yes he did lol...


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

why can't collins be taking the free throws??


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Nets Go, you have to win this.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> how in the world is Jason Collins only Net that can make his free throws? Jesus


it's the end of the world...


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

YES!! Maggette hit the ball out NETS BALL!! You guys give them a heart breaker like Sacramento and Warriors did to you guys. GO NETS!! This will help our Warriors to give us our playoff hopes GO NETS!!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Ahh Boki should've dunked that ****


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Joumana is suing for custody of Jason Kidd's FT's


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

jarkid said:


> i tell you , we have to win this game, is that right? *AJC NYC* ?


Yes thats right


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd and VInce Carter

you are the best duo, go nets


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

expect screen by Collins for the switch to Collins man...attack...then look for options.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki was fouled refs. He was fouled ****ers


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Nchbar Rebound!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my...


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

aaaaah cmon!!! nachbar was tripped!! WTF WAS THAT???

Clips ball off of the scramble for the ball.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

This would be a real heartbreaker, GULP.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

the nets inability to hit free throws are shockin!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not another heart breaker, please noooo. I have had enough for one week


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Boo!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

NETS do some defense to stop Clippers from scoring to win this damn game. I guard the 3ptr most of all.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

what do u guys think the clips will do? go for 3 or go for 2?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Nachbar looked like we was fouled, but I think time ran out.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

oh no, Clipps have the last shot. PLs, I wont say anything but I think this thought is on the mind of every fan in here. Cant happen, right?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

8.7 seconds left...Nets up 101-99...time to man up Nets.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

holy crap. This is bananas


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Clips gonna make a 3...i'll die.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Omfg


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

man i wish the warriors forum had heaps of posts like this! we would be lucky to get 20 posts for 1 game


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

YOU guys win I already see it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

God hates the Nets


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Not again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This has got to be just heart crushing


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> Clips gonna make a 3...i'll die.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

that just not fair


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh My God!!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

they hit a 3:|


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

you have got to be ****ty [email protected]!!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

Please God help the Nets win this one. Having another heartbreaker isn't good for the health


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

just defense ...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

thiers still 0.6 left! nets can still win!


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

oh my god


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

We need to do one of those inbound ally oops (like RJ vs. Cleveland!)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, it must suck to be a Nets fan right now. Sorry.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i am ****ing crazy


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

why was marcus in on that last defensive possession?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Not Vince, please BOKI


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

3 back to back loses by 1..!! wtf is going on!! .... god hates us... the refs hate us.. wtf is going [email protected]


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice attempt vince


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

We got heart


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This losses are just too sad.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

ronna_meade21's most hated team - Clippers


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

this is so sad, the saddest i've been in a while. dont think its healthy for me to watch any more games this season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> Wow, it must suck to be a Nets fan right now. Sorry.


BIG FREAKING TIME. 3 GAMES, 3 FREAKING GAMES


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

satan likes this team


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

IMO Carter was fouled on that last play.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

666
666
666
666
666
666


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

why kill the clock to the extent that you have to take a bad shot when you're up by two with 32 seconds left? why not take a good shot and force them to have to foul whether they score or not?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> IMO Carter was fouled on that last play.


he prolly was - but n e one in this league not named wade wont get that call.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC wasn't fouled...

lol Charles sad...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is pretty depressing


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

VCFSO2000 said:


> IMO Carter was fouled on that last play.


There was definitely contact, but refs will never call that


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

God hates us with a passion. Seriously three games in a row, wow that is some weird stuff


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

lol at how many free throw attempts the clippers had compare to the nets


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Wat The Hell Is Wroong With The Refs??????????????????????
What A Heartbreaking Loss..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The Third One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fudge Man.... I Can't Believe This Loss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

666
666
666
666
666
666


----------



## GoClips (May 17, 2006)

Yesss thank you Satan


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow this one hurts as bad as the last two, not quite but almost.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Nets need to shutdown Kidd and Carter (resign him), go for a top three pick (Kevin Durant or Greg Oden), and pray to god that no more serious injuries will follow them into the next season. These three single point lossess have pretty much been the final nails in the coffin.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

lukewarmplay said:


> why kill the clock to the extent that you have to take a bad shot when you're up by two with 32 seconds left? why not take a good shot and force them to have to foul whether they score or not?


Shoulda just put vince in the post on that possession


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

its like sumone ripped out their heart, did it again the next night, put it back in, and then ripped it out [email protected]($*@#($*$(@#


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

666
666
666
666
666


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

this is unbelievable. OMG I am gonna cry. Im a 16 year old kid and i might cry. The game was beautiful in the second half. We came all the way back! And then the final play, the final damn play. They clog the middle when they should have been playing single coverage. And then the Carter play. CLEAR FOUL. I dont know. This is sad. 1 game back now. Should we just give in? I dont know. Denver on Saturday. If thats a loss, then call it a season. And with Melo, IVerson, Camby, Smith, it doesnt look good/


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

VCFSO2000 said:


> IMO Carter was fouled on that last play.



Yeah it did look Like Ross had him locked up but the refs were not going to call that so it's a non issue this hurts Vince played outta his mind , The Nets still lost I hope someone on this team spazzes out in the locker room


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

again, why the **** was Marcus playing defense on Cassell on that last possession? Its retarded


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't believe three str8 losses by 1 point. When is the last time thats happened to anyone?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

i dont even know what to say rigt now. every possible way to lose, we've dont it. we fight back hard, only to have it yanked away. my god could it get any more painful


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> he prolly was - but n e one in this league not named wade wont get that call.


I know but,Carter just doesn't miss alley-oops. The miss is more proof a foul occuring.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

dfunk15 said:


> again, why the **** was Marcus playing defense on Cassell on that last possession? Its retarded


You know I was thinking that all the time. Didnt Cassell win a game that way against the Nets, over Marcus too


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Can this team find some jesus christ to play with them?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince shouldnt have gone over to help though, DAMN


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

Rod must be going nuts right now


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

This loss was rattling.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

Why did they converge in the middle? Overtime is better than losing, and thats if the single coverage wouldnt have worked


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> this is unbelievable. OMG I am gonna cry. Im a 16 year old kid and i might cry. The game was beautiful in the second half. We came all the way back! And then the final play, the final damn play. They clog the middle when they should have been playing single coverage. And then the Carter play. CLEAR FOUL. I dont know. This is sad. 1 game back now. Should we just give in? I dont know. Denver on Saturday. If thats a loss, then call it a season. And with Melo, IVerson, Camby, Smith, it doesnt look good/



im 21 and im this close to crying. i just stared at the tv when that shot went in in disbeleif, it like happend in slow motion. i was thining when there was 8 secs left and clips called the timeout. i was likePLEASE DONT CONVERGE, if anything give up the 2 or the 2 foul shots. i knew it was gonna happen cuz they always converge on the driver and he always kicks it out to wide open shooter. how many times does that happen to us. one of reasons our 3 pt defense is pure ****.


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

I rather them shoot a 2 than a 3 WTF!


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't worry guys, this season everything bad that could happen to us happened. We are still gonna make the playoffs. We have been tested. I think these poisons will help us come playoff time. If Vince plays like he did today, we are definately gonna go far.


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

what did marcus williams contribute in the last 3 minutes? nothing. maybe one rebound.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

again. wouldnt have come down to this is kidd and carter could make some ****ing free throws. should lock them in a gym and have them shoot fts with as many distractions as they can come up with in there.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

This is just not the nets year, plain and simple. We just can't catch a break. If we sat out Vince and Kidd for the rest of the season and made a lottery run we'd probably just miss out on getting Durrant or Oden in the draft. It's official, God doesn't like the nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

these games arent exactly the ones you can bounce back from. The damage has been done, now shake ups have to be made.


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

I have no idea why they converge on the driver and leave the shooter open I'm so mad right noww


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

666
666
666
666
666
666


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Why do shakeups have to be made? This game was out of reach. We fought back into it. This loss is a good stepping stone. Its better than losing the lead and losing the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As much as I like Marcus, Frank was an idiot for having him in there late. He didnt do anything for a long stretch, and him trying to guard Cassell was a joke.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> these games arent exactly the ones you can bounce back from. The damage has been done, now shake ups have to be made.


oh really? U mean its impossibly from a team to come back, play with heart after two consectuive game winners, play with unbelievable passion, lose because of another buzzer beater, have a play drawn up, the play is done perfectly, have an obvious foul on the play that isnt called, and ur saying its impossible from them to bounce back?

Im upset, on the verge of tears, but i still believe


----------



## netsfan5rule (Jun 27, 2006)

i can't believe we lost by one point in the final seconds for the third time in a row


----------



## Balla 15 (Apr 23, 2006)

HB said:


> As much as I like Marcus, Frank was an idiot for having him in there late. He didnt do anything for a long stretch, and him trying to guard Cassell was a joke.


yoo i sent u a PM


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got it Balla

BTW the Fts, Boki's dumb shot, Marcus' non defense, and Vince's leaving the shooter open all signs of poor execution down the stretch

But hey Nets fans, the team fought back. I know its hard this last 3 games, but things will be better hopefully


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

JAMES.SLIMM said:


> I have no idea why they converge on the driver and leave the shooter open I'm so mad right noww


We've done it all season. Frank must drill it in their heads in practice. Marcus shouldn't have been in there defending Sam, shoulda had Hassan in there. Vince shouldn't have left his man to help, but that's how we've been defending all season, so i'm hardly surprised that he did. What a heartbreaker



> BTW the Fts, Boki's dumb shot, Marcus' non defense, and Vince's leaving the shooter open all signs of poor execution down the stretch


Poor execution, yet another thing that reflects on coaching. Frank must have nude pics of Rod or something.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

bad luck guys...just bad luck


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

HB said:


> As much as I like Marcus, Frank was an idiot for having him in there late. He didnt do anything for a long stretch, and him trying to guard Cassell was a joke.



Frank was an idiot for letting house shoot too damn much in the 1st half he killed the Nets in the first half


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats what I'm saying there is only so much bad luck a good team can have. Law of averages you guys, hopefully all the good luck in the world comes to us in the playoffs.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

jarkid said:


> Can this team find some jesus christ to play with them?


----------



## JAMES.SLIMM (Feb 24, 2006)

Frank sometimes does not make the right adjustments, Adams should have been in there to defend Cassel why in God's name were they collapsing on the drive to the paint MAN to MAN!!!!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

you guys are not doing well you beat my knicks on a buzzer beater but 3 STRAIGHT 1 point nets losses all on buzzer beaters that IS crazy


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and you thought the knicks 2 straight 1 point losses were crazy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Nets will never win another game.


----------



## all_NJ3 (Jan 25, 2007)

threes the charm. 

for any team NOT named new jersey.


----------

